# THE RUNWAY > Air Travel Forum >  Useful Tips On Getting Vietnam Visa-Rush Vietnam Visa

## rose_rushvietnamvisa

*Make sure your passport* has at least 2 blank pages; the Vietnam Immigration Department requires at least two blank pages. 

*Make sure your passport* is not going to expire for a next 6 months from the registered date. The passport expiration date must be greater than six months from the date of entry for the visa you are applying for. If your passport does not meet the requirements, you must renew your passport. 

*Your visa application*: you really need the assistance of a good travel visa service. You will find that many of the visa applications are quite confusing. There are language usage differences that may have you scratching your head. If you are not sure,ask, do not guess, errors on forms can be costly. 

*Passport photographs.* Go to your post office or perhaps you have a drug store or photo processing store that takes passport photographs, get them, and if you are traveling a lot get a lot of extra photos. Most often you are required to submit two passport photographs with your visa application. You may get away with only providing one, you may get away with submitting a digital you took and printed on photo paper. It is not worth the risk. Get the extra photos. 

*Include your travel itinerary*. Some applications may require you include your travel plans as proof of entrance and exit dates. This would be the itinerary you get with your tickets or from the airline/travel agent. 

*Make sure you make copies* of everything you send to us. This does not include your passport of course, but it is a good idea to make a copy of the first page in your passport just for your records. You will be sending your passport with your visa application and other paperwork. 

*Include a copy of your driver license*. This is not a hard and fast rule, but just good policy. A lot of times a country may require this but neglect to mention or they may decide they want more identification information. This is a "Just in Case" preventative measure. 

*Do not forget the fee*. If you are using a visa travel service, most likely you can simply provide your credit card number. 

*Finally, hire a travel visa service.* These services are reasonable, quick and experienced. You do not save money doing it yourself and you certainly do not save hassle. Your travel visa service is there to help you with everything from completing forms to emergency turn-around times.

----------


## kevinfutures

It is the fantastic bunch of information really very appreciable job.There are two ways to get Vietnam visa, through Vietnam Embassy in India or get Visa on Arrival via online service.Tourist visa is available for a stay in Vietnam for a short time.

----------


## noahdavis44

Good to share such additive and adjective information. But I am worry to believe in such type of offer which You have shown here. I have noticed that Most of the Visa firm offered such type of offer. I have got couple of sounds about this visa firm's offer that They could not gave such type of offer which They have already shown before.

----------


## petercheck

There are language usage differences that may have you scratching your head. If you are not sure,ask, do not guess, errors on forms can be costly. Some applications may require you include your travel plans as proof of entrance and exit dates. This would be the itinerary you get with your tickets or from the airline/travel agent. There are language usage differences that may have you scratching your head. If you are not sure,ask, do not guess, errors on forms can be costly.

----------


## ivanjones13

When traveling to any international destination, it can be an incredible experience. You will be exposed to different cultures, climates and ways of life. Here are some tips which can be helpful when traveling overseas:

- Always remember that you are a guest in another's country. 
- Make sure you have a reserve
- Stay healthy
- Learn the language
- Obey all laws of the country you are in - no drugs - no smuggling. 
- Keep your currency forms with you.
- Check all travel documents before leaving

----------


## JeanTravler

I been wanting to go to Vietnam.  Well good information about it.

----------


## toddvictor

This is not a hard and fast rule,but just good policy.A lot of times a country may require this but neglect to mention or they may decide they want more identification information.For those who reside or stay in India at the time of waiting for the visa to Vietnam, there are two ways to get Vietnam visa, through Vietnam Embassy in India, or get Visa on Arrival via online service.

----------


## hinesbenny

Make positive your passport is not going to die for a next 6 months from the registered date. The passport expiration date must be greater than two months from the date of entry for the visa you are applying for. If your passport does not meet the requirements, you must renew your passport.

----------


## thirtythirtynyc

It is the fantastic bunch of information really very appreciable job.There are two ways to get Vietnam visa, through Vietnam Embassy in India or get Visa on Arrival via online service.Tourist visa is available for a stay in Vietnam for a short time.

----------


## jhonalan

Tips for Getting Vietnam Visa-Rush Vietnam Visa are Your visa application, Passport photographs, Include your travel itinerary, Include a copy of your driver's license and Do not forget the fee.

----------


## suzzyreney

Make positive your passport is not going to die for a next 6 months from the registered date. The passport expiration date must be greater than months from the date of entry for the visa you are applying for. If your passport does not meet the requirements, you must renew your passport.

----------


## davidjack12

It is the fantastic bunch of information really very appreciable job.There are two ways to get Vietnam visa, through Vietnam Embassy in India or get Visa on Arrival via online service.Tourist visa is available for a stay in Vietnam for a short time.

----------


## megertormy

There are differences in language use that may have you scratching your head. If you are unsure, ask, do not guess, errors in forms can be costly. Some applications may require that you include your travel plans as proof of entry and exit dates. This would be the tour obtained their tickets or airline / travel. There are differences in language use that may have you scratching your head. If you are unsure, ask, do not guess, errors in forms can be costly.

----------


## bogerjarry

It is the fantastic group of very valuable information really job.There are two ways to get Vietnam visa through the Embassy of Vietnam in India or get visa on arrival through online service.Tourist visa is available for stay in Vietnam for a short time.

----------


## heinsmiths

Make positive the passport is not going to die for next 6 months from the date of registration. The passport expiration date must be greater than that months from the date of entry for the visa you are requesting. If your passport does not qualify, you must renew your passport.

----------


## outsourcefirm

Excellent to reveal such preservative and adjective details. But I am fear to believe in such form of provide which You have proven here. I have discovered that Most of the Charge company provided such form of provide. I have got several of appears to be about this visa company's provide that They could not provided such form of provide which They have already proven before.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

Create optimistic your ticket is not going to die for a next 6 several weeks from the authorized time frame. The ticket termination time frame must be higher than two several weeks from the time frame of admittance for the charge you are implementing for. If your ticket does not are eligible, you must replenish your ticket.

----------


## MclauchlanSmith

thank you so much for such an informative post

----------


## mikehussy

The information  given by u is really very good.

----------


## spanancy123

Nice... I got valuable information from you.. you have save my time very much... thank you

----------


## nickbroene

It is the great wealth of information really noticeable job.There are two ways to get Vietnam visa, through Vietnam Embassy in India or get Visa on Arrival via online service.Tourist visa is available to stay in Vietnam for a short time .

----------


## Ly Tong

i know i dont have any credential to evaluate but i must admit your post is such an eye-opening content
------------------------
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-extensions.html magento 2.0 free extensions magento 2 ajax layered navigation

----------


## Sobhana123

hii. I don,t now in this topic please tell me in this topic thanks for sharing.
ISO 9001  Certification cost in Qatar

----------


## Marny4

Thank you for advising!

----------

